# Kevin Durant's new tattoo



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This guy looks ridiculous with nothin on his arms


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I hope he changes his name to trescinco


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

So does he now have 100% of his torso covered in ink and 0% of his arms or anything visible in his basketball uniform?


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

ahhh man KD, Why??


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> So does he now have 100% of his torso covered in ink and 0% of his arms or anything visible in his basketball uniform?


I don't know of anyone else for whom this is true.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)




----------

